# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  thắc mắc điện 110v

## cnclaivung

thông thường chúng ta hay sài sử dụng điện thế 22ovac. nếu lấy bút thử thì sẽ biết dây - và +, nếu qua biến áp 110 thì có phân cực như 220 không các bác, nếu lấy vit thử điện cắm vào 1 trong 2 lỗ cắm đèn bút sáng, lỗ kia cũng sáng nhưng yếu hơn thì có phải biến áp 110 có vấn đề. phải không các bác, em dốt em chịu vụ này...hic

----------


## duonghoang

Thường gọi tên đúng là dây pha (dây nóng) và dây trung tính (dây nguội) thì đúng hơn. Biến áp mô hình chung là gồm cuộn sơ cấp và thứ cấp, nếu 2 cuộn có dùng chung thì gọi là biến áp tự ngẫu, vì dùng chung cuộn dây nên bác dùng bút thử điện vẫn sáng đèn, còn loại biến áp 2 cuộn khác nhau là biến áp cách ly thì đèn ko sáng được, trừ khi 1 tay bác bác đo bằng bút thử điện, 1 tay bác đưa vào lỗ còn lại, đảm bảo bác ko giật :-p

Biến áp tự ngẫu



Biến áp cách ly

----------

cnclaivung, josphamduy, mr.fun

----------


## cnclaivung

loại em đang sài là loại ổn áp tự động, vậy là loại tự ngẫu sao bác

----------


## minhtriet

> loại em đang sài là loại ổn áp tự động, vậy là loại tự ngẫu sao bác


Tự ngẫu thì lợi công suất cho nên hầu hết các loại ổn áp đều dùng.

----------

cnclaivung, josphamduy

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy chắc là thế nên dùng vit thử thì thấy sáng hết 2 lỗ , tuy một trong 2 có yếu hơn tí, đo thì đủ 110v ?

----------

